# 1 to 3 leaf MJ plant? Huh....



## CheebaCheeba (Oct 31, 2006)

Attached are some pics of 1 plant that im growing. This plant is a clone and I have no idea what is going on? The length between nodes is about 1/8 to 1/4 in. Its only growing 1 to 3 parts of the leaf. Mj usually has 5. Correct?
Any help would be great. If not something to ponder...
1 1/2 weeks into veg
5.85 Ph 
385 PPM 
2 1000 watt lts air cooled
res temp 70
Co2 at 1200 PPM
sealed room
GH 3 part nutes with diamond nectar and hydroguard
Thanks,


----------



## jb247 (Oct 31, 2006)

The answer to this question is patience, my friend, patience...it takes the plant awhile to get old enough to produce the 5 or 7 leafed plant you are looking for...give it a bit of time, tho occasionally a plant will only produce the three leafed varient...this doesn't happen often.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 31, 2006)

That is some wild lookin plants you got there. How old are they?


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Oct 31, 2006)

jb247 said:
			
		

> The answer to this question is patience, my friend, patience...it takes the plant awhile to get old enough to produce the 5 or 7 leafed plant you are looking for...give it a bit of time, tho occasionally a plant will only produce the three leafed varient...this doesn't happen often.
> 
> Peace...j.b.


Actually I really dont think that patience is the issue, being that 29 of my other clones have 5 to 7 leaves like the picture below. I myself have never seen it. That was the reason for my post. Thank you for letting me know that in occasion it will happen.



			
				CheebaCheeba said:
			
		

> 1 1/2 weeks into veg
> 5.85 Ph
> 385 PPM
> 2 1000 watt lts air cooled
> ...


----------



## Hick (Oct 31, 2006)

..it looks to "me" like it is re-vegging. Those smoothe edged, single fingered leaves are pretty common when reverting from flowering.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 31, 2006)

That is a much etter view of the plant, and thanks Hick, I learned something new again.


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Nov 2, 2006)

the leaves on my first grow had 9 fingers on them, some had 7, and others had 5. all on the same plant..


----------



## 97240sx (Nov 9, 2006)

my plants started with 1 and three big leaves now sum have 11 most nine and seven they survive


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for everyone helping me understand... The lil lady grew out of it... She is now doing better than all of the other plants in the height bushy race... Thanks again


----------



## Grannie420 (Nov 10, 2006)

I also have a clone with leaves like that and it to is finally coming out of it. Its real bushy and has lots of baby buds. Looks like a retard plant. I've been plucking the leaves off, I figure what the hell.


----------

